
So you want to create your own .NET runtime? - matthewwarren
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK8jYQ3ZKiI
======
matthewwarren
The code written during the presentation is available here
[https://github.com/chrisdunelm/DotNetAnywhere/blob/master/mi...](https://github.com/chrisdunelm/DotNetAnywhere/blob/master/mini-
demo-dna/mini-demo-dna/main.c)

